# Here are some examples (Adverbios como sujeto)



## Belenchus

Hola a todos.
Quería consultaros una situación que acabo de leer. Hace unos días, mi profesora de Inglés me comentó que HERE o cualquier otro adverbio nunca pueden actuar como sujeto en una oración. Ahora mismo, leyendo una revista, me he encontrado esta oración: "Here are some examples:...."

Ahora estoy echa un lío. Puedo poner adverbios como sujeto? El ejemplo que le di yo y que me dijo ella que no se podía utilizar fue este: "Here is the end of the road". 


Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Rubns

En el ejemplo que pones el sujeto no es "here" sino "some examples". Cambia el orden y lo verás: some examples are here. Aunque en español sería: "aquí tienes algunos ejemplos" (siendo el sujeto "tú"), si traducimos literalmente: "aquí están algunos ejemplos", sería igual, el sujeto es "algunos ejemplos".

Saludos y espera más sugerencias.


----------



## FromPA

"Here are some examples:...."   subject = examples  (some examples are here)
"Here is the end of the road"  subject = end   (the end of the road is here)

In my analysis, a linking verb connects a subject to either a predicate adjective that describes the subject or to a predicate nominative that identifies the subject.  For example, "Paris is beautiful" (predicate adjective); "Paris is a City" (predicate nominative).  It is possible for an adverb to function as an adjective in the sense that it modifies a noun. In your sentences, the adverb "here" is telling you the location of the subject, but the normal word order is inverted.  You can't make the case that the nouns "examples" and "end" describe or identify the adverb "here," so "here" can't be the subject.  I'm not a grammarian, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Pass Time

Creo que la profesora no tiene razón. "Here are some examples:...." es correcto y es usado mucho. Como Rubns y FromPA han dicho, "examples" es el sujeto


----------



## SevenDays

Belenchus said:


> Hola a todos.
> Quería consultaros una situación que acabo de leer. Hace unos días, mi profesora de Inglés me comentó que HERE o cualquier otro adverbio nunca pueden actuar como sujeto en una oración. Ahora mismo, leyendo una revista, me he encontrado esta oración: "Here are some examples:...."
> 
> Ahora estoy echa un lío. Puedo poner adverbios como sujeto? El ejemplo que le di yo y que me dijo ella que no se podía utilizar fue este: "Here is the end of the road".
> 
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda



Convendría separar lo _sintáctico_ de lo _semántico_. Pare efectos de la sintaxis, "here" es el sujeto sintáctico en "here is the end of the road." Prueba de esto es que la frase "is the end of the road" es *agramatical* precisamente porque el verbo "is" necesita un sujeto, y esa es la función del adverbio "here." Lo que ocurre es que, al ocupar el casillero sintántico de "sujeto," al adverbio "here" queda sustantivado funcionalmente. De la misma manera, para que "are some examples" sea correcto, hay que agregar el sujeto sintáctico "here." La semántica va por otro lado, y llama "sujeto" al elemento que conlleva un significado más concreto (que siempre será un sustantivo); desde esta perspectiva "some examples" y "the end of the road" son más concretos que "here," y por ende se dice que el sujeto aparece _pospuesto _al verbo.
Saludos


----------



## Belenchus

Las 2 oraciones me comentó que no estaban mal. Es más, me suspendió por poner "Here is the end of the road"


----------



## Rubns

No entiendo, si te dijo que no estaban mal, ¿por qué te suspendió?.


----------



## Belenchus

Gracias Rubns!! Un saludo


----------



## Belenchus

ME dijo que estaba mal y directamente suspenso porque es un error gramatical gravísimo


----------



## Rubns

Pues me temo que tu profesora debe retomar clases de gramática.

Un saludo.


----------



## Belenchus

Gracias SevenDays!!! Muy buena explicación  Aunque según ella, no estaba bien y no es aceptable.


----------



## Pass Time

Todavía pienso que "here are some examples" es correcto. Puedes decir que "here" es el sujeto pero no importa, porque es una oración complete.


----------



## duvija

SevenDays said:


> Convendría separar lo _sintáctico_ de lo _semántico_. Pare efectos de la sintaxis, "here" es el sujeto sintáctico en "here is the end of the road." Prueba de esto es que la frase "is the end of the road" es *agramatical* precisamente porque el verbo "is" necesita un sujeto, y esa es la función del adverbio "here." Lo que ocurre es que, al ocupar el casillero sintántico de "sujeto," al adverbio "here" queda sustantivado funcionalmente. De la misma manera, para que "are some examples" sea correcto, hay que agregar el sujeto sintáctico "here." La semántica va por otro lado, y llama "sujeto" al elemento que conlleva un significado más concreto (que siempre será un sustantivo); desde esta perspectiva "some examples" y "the end of the road" son más concretos que "here," y por ende se dice que el sujeto aparece _pospuesto _al verbo.
> Saludos


----------



## SevenDays

Pues los profesores también se equivocan, pero sólo ellos tienen el poder de suspender.....
Si tu profesora tiene ánimo de conversar, explícale que el verbo "to be" es semánticamente vacío, y que solamente aporta valores gramaticales de _tiempo, persona y modo_. Esto implica que las oraciones copulativas se pueden dar vuelta: _the end of the road is here ~ here is the end of the road_. La inversión se da por motivos de estilo: se resalta el elemento que aparece primero, sea "the end of the road" o "here" (con su sentido locativo). Repito, para la sintaxis, el primer elemento, sea cual sea, siempre será "sujeto" (o "sujeto sintáctico"), y el segundo "atributo" (que en inglés es "subject complement").
Saludos


----------



## FromPA

SevenDays said:


> Pues los profesores también se equivocan, pero sólo ellos tienen el poder de suspender.....
> Si tu profesora tiene ánimo de conversar, explícale que el verbo "to be" es semánticamente vacío, y que solamente aporta valores gramaticales de _tiempo, persona y modo_. Esto implica que las oraciones copulativas se pueden dar vuelta: _the end of the road is here ~ here is the end of the road_. La inversión se da por motivos de estilo: se resalta el elemento que aparece primero, sea "the end of the road" o "here" (con su sentido locativo). Repito, para la sintaxis, el primer elemento, sea cual sea, siempre será "sujeto" (o "sujeto sintáctico"), y el segundo "atributo" (que en inglés es "subject complement").
> Saludos



Can the noun "examples" be an attribute of the adverb "here"?  The reverse seems to be the case to me.


----------



## SevenDays

FromPA said:


> Can the noun "examples" be an attribute of the adverb "here"?  The reverse seems to be the case to me.



Syntactically, yes; in the typical S-LV-SC structure of copulative sentences, the first element *is *the subject, and the second the subject complement. Your analysis, taking into account inversion and meaning, is equally valid. I think we agree that "here is the end of the road" and "here are some examples" are grammatically correct and idiomatic (no matter how we analyze each sentence).
Cheers


----------



## FromPA

SevenDays said:


> Syntactically, yes; in the typical S-LV-SC structure of copulative sentences, the first element *is *the subject, and the second the subject complement. Your analysis, taking into account inversion and meaning, is equally valid. I think we agree that "here is the end of the road" and "here are some examples" are grammatically correct and idiomatic (no matter how we analyze each sentence).
> Cheers



Yes, the sentences are grammatically correct and idiomatic.  And, yes, in the _*typical *_S-LV-SC structure of copulative sentences, the first element *is *the subject, and the second the subject complement.  Where we disagree is that I don't believe these sentences follow the _*typical *_S-LV-SC structure.  Hey, but two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## duvija

Un nativo hablante total acaba de decirme que por alguna raz'on. " here is the end of the road" NO se dice. Que lo normal es 'This is the end of the road' y que ningún hablante normal usaría 'here is the ...' ... Me lo comparó con 'aquí es/está el final del camino', diciendo que se diría ''éste es el final del camino". Me quedé dudando tanto del inglés como del español.


----------



## FromPA

duvija said:


> Un nativo hablante total acaba de decirme que por alguna raz'on. " here is the end of the road" NO se dice. Que lo normal es 'This is the end of the road' y que ningún hablante normal usaría 'here is the ...' ... Me lo comparó con 'aquí es/está el final del camino', diciendo que se diría ''éste es el final del camino". Me quedé dudando tanto del inglés como del español.



It depends on the context. If I'm using the phrase metaphorically, then I'd say "this is the end of the road."  But if I'm not speaking metaphorically, and I have actually arrived at the end of a road, or if I'm pointing out to someone where the end of the road is on a map, then it would feel perfectly natural to me to say something like "here's the end of the road" or "here's where the road ends."


----------



## Forero

_Here is not really where I want to live out the rest of my life._ [This _here_ (= "this place"/"these places") is a pronoun subject.]
_Here are some examples._ [This _here_ (= "in this place"/"in these places") is adverbial.]


----------



## duvija

FromPA said:


> It depends on the context. If I'm using the phrase metaphorically, then I'd say "this is the end of the road."  But if I'm not speaking metaphorically, and I have actually arrived at the end of a road, or if I'm pointing out to someone where the end of the road is on a map, then it would feel perfectly natural to me to say something like "here's the end of the road" or "here's where the road ends."



Off topic but I can't resist. In Yucatec Maya, 'the end of the road' means ' I got married' (using the first person, of course).


----------



## duvija

My native speaker has some intuitions about 'here', used for something that happens immediately ("_here's an example") - _or as an answer to a question, but not for a description.  _*"Here is the end of the road..."_ (asterisk means 'wrong')
Any ideas?


----------



## Forero

duvija said:


> My native speaker has some intuitions about 'here', used for something that happens immediately ("_here's an example") - _or as an answer to a question, but not for a description.  _*"Here is the end of the road..."_ (asterisk means 'wrong')
> Any ideas?


There is nothing wrong with "Here is the end of the road."

In fact, "Here is the end of the road" can be interpreted two ways:


_Here_ = "at this place" as fronted adverb, subject ("the end of the road") and verb ("is") inverted (optionally).
_Here_ = "this place" as pronoun subject.
The first interpretation is nothing out of the ordinary, but in it the adverb _here_ is not the subject. The word order follows the same pattern as "Never have I seen such a place" (required inversion with negative adverbial) or "Deep in the forest stood a log cabin" (optional inversion with adverbial of place).

For the second interpretation, we have the alternative "This is the end of the road", with "this" replacing "here" = "this place". Because "the end of the road" is obviously a place, "here" = "this place" is just a little redundant in this context compared with "this".

But not so redundant as to be impossible.

In "There is a road here", the verb agrees with "a road", and _there_ is commonly called an "expletive", but since it inverts with the verb in a question (e.g. "Is there a road here?"), existential _there_ may also be thought of as the subject. (However, it does not involve itself in optional subject-verb inversions: _Here is there a road._ _Here there is a road._)

I mention this because _here_ sometimes has the existential meaning of _there_ in addition to its locative meaning. In other words, "Here are some examples" can mean (usually means) "Aquí hay (algunos) ejemplos." (In fact I think the best translation would be "He aquí (algunos) ejemplos", but that makes hash out of comparative grammatical analysis.)

Unfortunately, existential _here_ does not invert with the verb in a question: _Are here some examples?_


----------



## Belenchus

Hola a todos. Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Comentaros que hoy he hablado con mi profesora y le he vuelto a preguntar acerca de que si HERE u otro adverbio podía actuar como sujeto en una oración y me ha dicho que por pensar esto, debería de suspenderme no solo un examen, sino todo el curso completo. Por mucho que he insistido en que me explicase el por qué, lo único que sabía responderme es que NUNCA un adverbio puede actuar como sujeto de la oración. 
Sigo sin entender esto ya que en algunos artículos, he visto la estructura HERE + verbo + complementos. Ya no sé ni siquiera si en español sería correcto. No sé que criterio tomar porque vuestros comentarios los veo muy acertados y realmente tengo muchísimo interés en aprender bien inglés ya que lo necesito por motivos profesionales


----------



## SevenDays

Pues, si no puede explicártelo, es que realmente no lo entiende. Una cosa es lo que llamamos _parts of speech/partes del discurso/clasificaci_ón _de las palabras _(y aquí hablamos de adverbs, nouns, prepositions, etc.) y otra cosa muy distinta es la _función_ de estas palabras en la oración (y ahora nos referimos a subject, subject complement, direct object, clauses, phrases, etc.). La función de "sujeto" la realizan varias _parts of speech_:
Sustantivo:_ A dog_ ate my shoes.
Adjetivo: _Restless_ is what she calls me.
Adverbio: _Here_ is the end of the road; _Cautiously_ is how I recommend you do it.
Cláusula "that": _That adverbs can function as subjects_ is obvious.
Prepositional phrase: _Under the bed_ is a good place to hide.

Pero, bueno, no vale la pena insistir, ya que tu profesora siempre tendrá la última palabra. Simplemente no olvides la clasificación de las palabras y la función de las palabras (tanto en inglés como en español).
Saludos


----------



## Belenchus

Gracias SevenDays por tu explicación. Muy amable.


----------



## James2000

FromPA said:


> Yes, the sentences are grammatically correct and idiomatic.  And, yes, in the _*typical *_S-LV-SC structure of copulative sentences, the first element *is *the subject, and the second the subject complement.  Where we disagree is that I don't believe these sentences follow the _*typical *_S-LV-SC structure.



No doubt SevenDays' explanation can be justified, but I feel that FromPA's is a far more natural explanation.  Forero's discussion also appeals to me.  If three roads ended in the same spot on a map I might say: "Here are the ends of the roads," and point my finger at a spot on the map. 



FromPA said:


> , and I have actually arrived at the end of a road, or if I'm pointing out to someone where the end of the road is on a map, then it would feel perfectly natural to me to say something like "here's the end of the road"





duvija said:


> My native speaker has some intuitions about 'here', used for something that happens immediately ("_here's an example") - _or as an answer to a question, but not for a description.  _*"Here is the end of the road..."_ (asterisk means 'wrong')



I also agree that it sounds fine, provided a suitable context is used, and the one that FromPA gives (with a map) would be the first context that comes to mind.


----------

